# can a 1 year old sleep with a pillow?



## fireflies~for~me (Jun 24, 2003)

Is it safe as far as their breathing at this point? Should it be a baby pillow?


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

I just took DS for his 15-month checkup this morning and asked the same question - our doc says after a year, if there aren't other concerns, it's fine.


----------



## Mothra (Jun 4, 2002)

My older boys started using a pillow at about a year. I think it is fine.


----------



## sadie_sabot (Dec 17, 2002)

huh. I've wondered about this as well, since our dd likes to sleep on a pillow. but she uses our pillows, since she co-sleeps. Usually about half her body is on the pillow at any given time. I know they aren't supposed to use adult pillows, but she gets cranky if i try t o prevent her. Maybe I should get her her own "special" pillow.


----------



## mittendrin (Nov 5, 2003)

ds has been using a flat baby pillow since he was 8 mos.
don't worry, your prescious won't suffocate.


----------



## maemaesmama (Mar 19, 2004)

OH! OH! We have this awesome little toddler size pillow made of organic flannel cotton, comes complete w/ a lavender pouch. My dd always smells so sweet in the mornings! Can't think of the maker, but they advertise in the back of MM! It was weel worth the $20! I think it is perfectly safe after one year


----------



## ctdoula (Dec 26, 2002)

I made my dd a pillow at about 15 months. I bought an accent pillow form at JoAnns (the 14"x14" size) and cut it open & removed some of the stuffing so it wasn't so puffy & thick. I then serged it shut & made her a sesame street flannel pillow case. She LOVES it. It was probably only about $4 on sale for the pillow.









Amy


----------



## oneotamama (Apr 23, 2004)

Our ds started sleeping with a pillow around a year of age too. It started out as kind of a bribe for him to sleep in his crib rather than our bed. We use a really cheap, flat adult sized pillow. He thinks it's pretty cool though. Sometimes they say the elevation is good for kids when they're congested too, helps them breathe a little easier.


----------



## birthmommom (Apr 25, 2004)

My dd has been using a pillow since she was about 8 months old. She usually uses one of those contour pillows that is made out of foam instead of cotton or feathers. Feathers are probably really dangerous....but after one year its is probably fine. I really like that idea for the special pillow. My dd wont sleep without her pillow.

HTH


----------

